# 4BLD 3:01.34 Average of 5



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2013)

*SO MUCH FOR HAVING A BREAK.*






(2:42.87*[0:55]*), 2:45.36, 3:17.31, 3:01.35, (DNF(1:36.90))

Oh, and I switched blindfolds since my eyes one is getting loose and it looks a bit dubious. You'll just have to trust me on this one. 

Scrambles:



Spoiler



1. (2:42.87) U' R B2 U L R2 r2 f L' f2 F' u' D' f R' r' U2 r2 F2 B' u2 L' R r B2 R' L' F' U' R B2 R2 L2 f r2 U' r2 f' F B2 
2. 2:45.36 R' u f2 r2 F' U B2 R F' u2 F' u2 B2 r R B' R' L2 D U2 L' U' R2 F2 D' R B' u2 U' R' B r U' r U2 u B2 R' u2 B 
3. 3:17.31 F2 u' L' f L2 f u' F r R' F' R2 u2 B' F' D2 f' L' B2 f2 r' F r R2 u' F f' L2 R f' B' L2 R r f L2 f2 D R2 U' 
4. 3:01.35 R' B' U B' D' F' L F2 u R r' D2 U2 u' f' L2 u U' f r' L2 f' U' D2 R L F2 R2 u2 L U f' R' F' u f U' r2 L2 f' 
5. (DNF(1:36.90)) u' B2 L2 f' F R B' R2 u D f' D B' u B D f r2 R2 U' D' u L2 f R r' L D2 L2 B' F' r2 F2 f U F2 D F' f2 R'



Sentences + accuracy ftw.


----------



## etshy (Jun 26, 2013)

Great as always


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

Wat sub 1 memo
Nice solves!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 26, 2013)

wat? good job man, get good in comps already lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2013)

y u no nr ?.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2013)

Very incredible.

I can't believe you gave up after spending over a minute and a half memorizing that last one, though. I could never do that. (Especially considering a success would have meant a "clean" average.) Maybe that's why I never get very fast.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 26, 2013)

Ridiculous. Gogogo sub 3 =)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> y u no nr ?.



Shut up lolben.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just amazing, master !


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 26, 2013)

This is really amazing!


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2013)

Wat... my memo is longer than your whole solves


----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Very incredible.
> 
> I can't believe you gave up after spending over a minute and a half memorizing that last one, though. I could never do that. (Especially considering a success would have meant a "clean" average.) Maybe that's why I never get very fast.



Thinking about it now, I probably shouldn't have given up. But my reasoning at the time was: @1:00 - oh wait, something isn't right.. @1:20 - but the first few center cycles are right...wha? @1:30...oh god...can I really execute this in under 1:40? Can I even remember the wing cycles? I'lll need another 30s.. God knows, not worth the effort. But it would've been a good exercise for practicing recall maybe, who knows.

But ta everyone  I'm starting to actually enjoy 4BLD now!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm starting to actually enjoy 4BLD now!



Does that mean you might start getting more into practicing now? Scary. Sub-2 average someday?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 27, 2013)

Insane!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 27, 2013)

How much do you even practise? Maybe I should start trying AO5s.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> How much do you even practise? Maybe I should start trying AO5s.



I don't really practice 4BLD, I just got fast from doing 5BLD. As soon as I got a decent cube I started getting sub-3's, so I might have to start practicing 4BLD properly. It's also a good warm-up for 5BLD - after a few 4BLD attempts my accuracy jumps up to +50% and sub-7's are easy


----------

